# Garbaruk cassette



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Changing my XTR 10 sp cassette for a Garbaruk, almost the same weight for the shimano 11-36 as the 11-42 (lockring missing), also finally got the Schwalbe aerothan tube.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi. Have you used the tube or is it just for emergencies?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

fxrextreme said:


> Hi. Have you used the tube or is it just for emergencies?


Just for emergencies!!! Carrying just half the weight of the regular "light" tube on my jersey or backpack


----------



## PlanB (Nov 22, 2007)

Where did you get the tube? I was keen on it a while back, then it disappeared from the market.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

PlanB said:


> Where did you get the tube? I was keen on it a while back, then it disappeared from the market.


Ebay a while ago, from seller arif583, seems like he ran out of most sizes as I can only see 26er


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone actually used these tubes? I'm interested in how puncture resistant they are.
Kes


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

How does the Garbaruk shift? I think you're the first person I've seen get a 10sp.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> How does the Garbaruk shift? I think you're the first person I've seen get a 10sp.


Still don't know, I was going to change cassette, chain and chainring when noticed all the bushings of my Flux were toasted, don't have the replacement here, so I'm hoping they will be here soon thanks to Bobby at Turner


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> How does the Garbaruk shift? I think you're the first person I've seen get a 10sp.


I have an eleven speed 1048 with Shimano XTR. Shifts as well as the SRAM 1042 I had mounted before. Weight is 310.


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

Did you also get the derailleur cage to go with it?
Interested to know how this setup works.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

octanejake said:


> Did you also get the derailleur cage to go with it?
> Interested to know how this setup works.


I did just to be on the safe side, but the XTR medium cage works perfect and I did not install it.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm using 11 speed shimano with stock medium cage on sunrace 11-50 cassette & it shifts fine. chain length is as critical as b-tension, but it wasnt difficult to set up. I'd love the 1/2lb saving on a gabaruk cassette, just have trouble spending that much on a consumable part


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I should have specified I'm using a 10-speed XT which wasn't originally designed for the extended range cassettes, which is the reason for inquiring.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

octanejake said:


> Thanks for the replies. I should have specified I'm using a 10-speed XT which wasn't originally designed for the extended range cassettes, which is the reason for inquiring.


I'm using an XTR RD medium cage, the cassette included a derraileur cage, which was the same lenght as the one I have, so, I kept the original.


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

doccoraje said:


> I'm using an XTR RD medium cage, the cassette included a derraileur cage, which was the same lenght as the one I have, so, I kept the original.


Thank you.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

AFAIK the replacement cage is for changing the position of the top jockey wheel,not the length of it


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, after a while I'm able to give first impressions of the performance, no problem with backward pedaling in any cog (I used a longer B tension bolt) most shifts are smooth, but...going from 20 to 17 is difficult, must go down to 15 and then back to 17, I'll try to fine tune it. Used the same medium xtr cage, same top jockey position.


----------



## ifvr (Jun 21, 2020)

I bought a defective cassette, the wheel on my Cannondale F-Si Team does not spin, the cassette does not leave a gap. Put it on the Cube, also the wheel does not spin. Defective cassette, the manufacturer only offered a discount, refused to replace, saying that they did not produce such cassettes)))


The caliper is aligned on the Garbaruk cassette, a gap of a couple of mm is visible. compared to cartridge E * 13 9-46 and that the width of the cartridge captures the entire length of the drum together with the nut.
Sorry for my English, translated through a translator on the Internet.





The cassette is just junk


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ifvr said:


> I bought a defective cassette, the wheel on my Cannondale F-Si Team does not spin, the cassette does not leave a gap. Put it on the Cube, also the wheel does not spin. Defective cassette, the manufacturer only offered a discount, refused to replace, saying that they did not produce such cassettes)))
> 
> 
> The caliper is aligned on the Garbaruk cassette, a gap of a couple of mm is visible. compared to cartridge E * 13 9-46 and that the width of the cartridge captures the entire length of the drum together with the nut.
> ...


i'm not surprised 11 or 12 speed cassette has clearance issues on 135mm quick release. i'll give you $50 for the cassette if its 11 speed. DM me


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The cassette isn't defective, but the design doesn't seem to be compatible with QR 135mm because of the protruding lockring.


----------



## ifvr (Jun 21, 2020)

[email protected]: "What and where you bought we do not know - we did not produce a tape with locking under the standard key"

Why then were they deceived by writing to me on email that such a tape was not produced?

Stay away from this manufacturer


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ifvr said:


> [email protected]: "What and where you bought we do not know - we did not produce a tape with locking under the standard key"
> 
> Why then were they deceived by writing to me on email that such a tape was not produced?
> 
> Stay away from this manufacturer


er, as sfer1 also stated. this cassette would never work with your frame. 11 & 12 speed cassettes are just to wide to fit 135mm quick release frame & dropouts. I dont know who advised you, but its not Garbaruks fault the cassette doesnt fit.

I've seen some hub/frame/cassette combinations were 12 speed cassette doesnt fit 142 x 12mm (not boost).


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

scant said:


> er, as sfer1 also stated. this cassette would never work with your frame. 11 & 12 speed cassettes are just to wide to fit 135mm quick release frame & dropouts. I don't know who advised you, but its not Garbaruks fault the cassette doesn't fit.


Really? I've got a Sunrace 11sp and 2- Sram 11sp cassettes. Sunrace and one Sram are on separate wheels that I swap between 3 bikes and the other Sram on my trainer. The bikes, wheels, and trainer are 135 spacing. I have no issues with them fitting, spinning, or shifting.

These bikes are a 2008 Cannondale Scalpel, 2010 Trek 6700, and a Soul Cycles Hooligan.

It seems to me, as long as the cassette fits your freehub without sticking out, it shouldn't be impeded. At least in my experience.


----------



## ifvr (Jun 21, 2020)

"Bobik died"









Previously, without locking, it was like this:

Photo of a new one from the network for comparison:


----------

